# Lost in translation



## someguy (Feb 3, 2004)

I do not know, if this temporary one is done, but am allegro.
Make sense?
This is what happens if you translate stuff alot.
The original message was
I do not know if this has been done yet but this is funny.
Go here to try it some time.
http://www.tashian.com/multibabel/


----------



## Quick Sand (Feb 3, 2004)

My original: "The martial arts are way too much fun for snow to keep me away."

The 'translated' result: "The members martial are direction, of the one of the exaggerated left hour of the recovery if they are taken with implied me."


 :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## Zepp (Feb 3, 2004)

Original: "Your mother eats spam from the can in her pajamas."

Final Translation: "Of them to nut/mother pajamas eat the Spam of the box inside he them."


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

"Cookies are good sugary confections" to:

"Biskuit is biskuit of the wealth with morbidezza totally good."



...what's morbidezza???


----------



## Danny (Feb 4, 2004)

Original English Text:
To be or not to be. That is the question. Is it nobile in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows...

Translated back to English:
_ the dissolution is hardly internal because and or this intelligence
of her who is not is question. Kraftangriff of the part outpost and
the noble meat of the rage... is he a heart, that one that happens
with him


----------



## Yari (Feb 4, 2004)

I tried with "I'll be back" , and it came with:"They are behind"

And I tried: "It's life, but not as we know it!" and it came with: "
It is the life, but, because we who that that one did not prohibit him we do not know!"

Also:"give it to me baby!" became: "diagli I the boy!"

/Yari


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 4, 2004)

My turn...


Original English Text:
If I were a rich man, life would be grand

Translated back to English:
Life morning the appear i hazard the spectacle which it encourages the
person who floated


----------



## someguy (Feb 4, 2004)

Some guy translates either into nobody or a definitive type depending if I include Chinese Japanese and Korean.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

Original:  Humans should not meddle in the affairs of dragons, for you are crunchy and good with ketchup.

after Japanese:  The human should not interfere in the occurrence of the dragon, because ketchup and crunchy and it is good.

after Korean: When the person inside occurring, khey the concubine disrupts in because? ? It is to it and it is good all and it chews.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

Original:  Twenty four hours in a day, twenty four beers in a case, coincidence, I think not.

after Japanese:  4 hours of 20 of 1 day, when, four beer of 20 of syndrome, there is no I, you think.

after Chinese:  4 hours 201 days, when, four beer 20 syntheses symptoms, there is does not have I, you thought.

after Korean:  The pulse week 20 overview symptom of 4 things is not, when from that place connecting, to 4 hours 201 days, you of the I thought.

after German:  The symptom of the entire illustration of week 20 of the drive from 4 things is not, if of this place, which is attached, with 4 a.m.. 201 days, it the thought of I.


----------



## Seig (Feb 4, 2004)

Me: Do not make me come over there, you do not want that.
Them:  Translated to Japanese:
&#31169;&#12434;&#12411;&#12375;&#12356;&#12392;&#24605;&#12431;&#12394;&#12356;&#12381;&#12428;&#12364;&#21521;&#12371;&#12358;&#12395;&#26469;&#12373;&#12379;&#12427;&#12290;

Translated back to English:
Me that you do not think that we want, makes the other side come.

Translated to Chinese:
&#25105;, &#24744;&#19981;&#35748;&#20026;&#25105;&#20204;&#35201;, &#29260;&#23376;&#23545;&#26041;&#26469;&#12290;

Translated back to English:
I, you did not think we want, sign opposite party.

Translated to Korean:
&#50864;&#47532;&#45716; &#45817;&#48152;&#45824; &#50948;&#52824;&#50640; &#50896;&#54616;&#44256;, &#49436;&#47749;&#54620;&#45796; &#44163; &#51012;
&#45320;&#44032; &#49373;&#44033;&#54616;&#51648; &#50506;&#51008;I,.

Translated back to English:
Us in sugar opposition location it wants and the I you do not think
that signs.

Translated to French:
Nous dans l'endroit d'opposition de sucre qu'il veut et le I vous ne
pensez pas que des signes.

Translated back to English:
Us in the place of sugar opposition which he wants and I you do not
think only of the signs.

Translated to German:
Wir anstatt der Zuckeropposition, die er wünscht und I, die Sie nicht
nur an die Zeichen denken.

Translated back to English:
We instead of the sugar opposition, which it wishes and to I, which do
not only think you of the indications.

Translated to Italian:
Noi anziché l'opposizione dello zucchero, che desidera ed alla I, che
li pensano non soltanto alle indicazioni.

Translated back to English:
We rather than the opposition of the sugar, that it wishes and to the
I, than not only thinks them next to the indications.

Translated to Portuguese:
Nós melhor que a oposição do açúcar, aquele que deseja e ao I, do
que pensamos não somente d ao lado das indicações.

Translated back to English:
We better that the opposition of the sugar, that one that desires and
to the I, of that we not only think d to the side of the indications.

Translated to Spanish:
Mejoramos que la oposición del azúcar, aquélla que los deseos y al
I, de eso nosotros no solamente pensar d al lado de las indicaciones.

Translated back to English:
We improved that the opposition of the sugar, that one that desires
and to the I, of that we to not only think d next to the indications.


----------



## Seig (Feb 4, 2004)

Me:  Kiss my :moon:
Them:  Translated to Japanese:
&#31169;&#12398;&#12429;&#12400;&#12395;&#25509;&#21563;&#12375;&#12394;&#12373;&#12356;

Translated back to English:
Me it is slow, kiss

Translated to Chinese:
&#25105;&#23427;&#26159;&#24930;&#30340;, &#20146;&#21563;

Translated back to English:
My it is slow, kiss

Translated to Korean:
&#45208;&#51032; &#44536;&#44163;&#51008; &#45712;&#47532;&#45796; &#51032; &#53412;&#49828;

Translated back to English:
My it is slow height su

Translated to French:
Mon c'est su lent de taille

Translated back to English:
My it is known slow of size

Translated to German:
Mein ist es der Größe bekanntes langsames

Translated back to English:
Mine is it the size of well-known slow

Translated to Italian:
Mine è esso che il formato di ben noto ritarda

Translated back to English:
Mines are it that the very famous format delays

Translated to Portuguese:
As minas são ele que o formato muito famoso atrasa

Translated back to English:
The mines are it who the very famous format is slow

Translated to Spanish:
Las minas son él que el formato muy famoso es lento

Translated back to English:
The mines are he who the very famous format is slow


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 5, 2004)

Original English Text:
That is a special kind of stupid.
Translated to Japanese:
&#12381;&#12428;&#12399;&#29305;&#21029;&#12394;&#19968;&#31278;&#12398;&#24858;&#12363;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12290;

Translated back to English:
That special kind is foolish.

Translated to Chinese:
&#37027;&#29305;&#21035;&#31181;&#31867;&#24858;&#34850;&#12290;

Translated back to English:
That special type is stupid.

Translated to Korean:
&#51200; &#53945;&#48324;&#54620; &#50976;&#54805;&#51008; &#50612;&#47532;&#49437;&#45796;.

Translated back to English:
The writing the shedding of blood which is special U li three all.

Translated to French:
L'écriture la perte du sang qui est le Li spécial trois tous de U.

Translated back to English:
The writing the loss of the blood which is special Li three all of U.

Translated to German:
Das Schreiben der Verlust des Bluts, das spezielles Li drei alle von U
ist.

Translated back to English:
could not translate

Translated to Italian:
non ha potuto tradurre

Translated back to English:
it has not been able translate

Translated to Portuguese:
não pôde traduz

Translated back to English:
it could not translates

Translated to Spanish:
no podría traduce

Translated back to English:
it could not translates


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 5, 2004)

w/out Japanese, Chinese, and Korean, it just ends up "It is a special kind of stupid."


----------



## Yari (Feb 5, 2004)

I've tried:

She's looking good

I think it knows what I'm thinking!!!! since it came with:
It looks like good!

/Yari


----------



## Andi (Feb 5, 2004)

Hehehe. That's quality!  

JN: You want answers?
TC: I think I'm entitled.
JN: You want answers?!
TC: I want the truth!!
JN: You can't handle the truth!!




JN: He we think that one extends, under hornada who of the answer we give to form the SIP?

TC: In me until the part of the left it and it have a possibility of the Verringerns that projected of the piece for the external thoughts an official agreement e.

JN: Answer? The fact that, we extended wishes us creates it?!

TC: Augur this, believed the truth we where!!

JN: It is possible and it sketches the truth!!


----------



## TargetAlex (Feb 27, 2004)

if you guys and gals enjoyed that, you might enjoy browsing through some of the stuff that has been collected here:

www.engrish.com


----------



## TargetAlex (Feb 27, 2004)




----------



## TargetAlex (Feb 27, 2004)




----------



## TargetAlex (Feb 27, 2004)




----------



## Black Bear (Feb 27, 2004)

That's amusing. In the 70's/80's when translation software was first being developed, it was quickly realized that a good test of a program was "backtranslation". If it had the same meaning after being translated into another language, and then using the same program to translate it back. One program tried to translate between English and Russian. Some classics included "out of sight, out of mind" which became "invisible insanity", and "The spirit is strong but the flesh is weak" which became "the vodka is good but the meat is raw". Multibabeling is just an extension of this.


----------

